# Fern ID please??



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Can someone tell me what they think this is?


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's another picture


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

Selaginella kraussiana I think


----------

